# Other Languages > jQuery >  how do i access the eliments of a page that has  been .load() into a new page

## andreea115

Hello everyone

i am new to jquery but love it already ( i am a php programmer). 

i have just use the .load()  function to load  content from another page to a new page. i am able to load the contents. 

However, i now wish to accesssome elements of the newly loaded content  but i am not able to do this. 



```

   $(document).ready(function() {
   $('#signin a').click(function() {
     var url=$(this).attr('href');
     $('#loginpostion').load(url + ' #loginform');
     return false;
 
 
    $('#closebox a').click(function() {
        
         alert('itworks');
    //     $('#loginpostion').removeClass()
        
     return false;
        
        
  }); //end click 


```

i wish to access the following A tag from the newly loaded page: #closebox a

Is there anything that i need to do to let Jquery know that the "newly loaded content" will now form part of the  *DOM* of the current page

warm  regards 

Andreea

----------

